# Covid Italia, non si riescono a convincere 3.34 MLN over50



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

*Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.

Inoltre durante i mesi estivi si è verificata una continua riduzione della copertura vaccinale nei confronti delle infezioni sintomatiche ma non così gravi da necessitare il ricovero ospedaliero, anche a causa del mancato rispetto delle norme di prevenzione che vengono considerare obsolete da molti vaccinati specialmente nei più giovani con più interazioni sociali.


Ansa


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


È quella fascia d’età che bazzica gruppi folli sui vari social, tra FB, Telegram et similia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine l'unico residuo di resistenza sono più nella fascia boomer che ne ragazzi. D'altronde dalla generazione instagram + tik tok non c'è veramente nulla da aspettarsi.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'unico residuo di resistenza sono più nella fascia boomer che ne ragazzi. D'altronde dalla generazione instagram + tik tok non c'è veramente nulla da aspettarsi.


perchè il green pass blocca più i giovani dei grandi, è ovvio a tutti tranne che agli ideatori.
poi avevano mentito spudoratamente parlando di locali notturni aperti con il green pass, mai fatto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*



Poverino il generale stellato ! io proverei con altre minacce,tanto,una in più,una in meno.. 

Scherzi a parte,mi chiedo come ai piani alti possano essere così ottusi nel credere che bastino le continue minacce per ammorbidire la posizione NON di chi è no vax a prescindere,ma di chi ha paura o di chi non è pienamente convinto.

Sentendo i medici invocare le camere a gas per i non vacinati,o infermieri godere per quello che potrebbero fare ai non vaccinati (intubazioni senza anestesia,staccare la spina e altro) , sentendo Draghi parlare di vaccino o morte e sentendo virologi che cambiano idea ogni 24 ore....hanno o non hanno capito che sentendo questi dementi,sono più gli indecisi che passano nelle schiere dei noi vax che viceversa ?


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Non stanno cercando di convincerli, stanno provando a forzarli. E le argomentazioni pro-puntura sono sempre più scadenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè il green pass blocca più i giovani dei grandi, è ovvio a tutti tranne che agli ideatori.
> poi avevano mentito spudoratamente parlando di locali notturni aperti con il green pass, mai fatto.


proprio per questo i ragazzi potevano fare qualche protesta per la stupidità del greenpass. Se al governo ci fosse stato Berlusconi che proibiva ai ragazzi di entrare in biblioteca, di dare esemi all'università o andare al museo già immagino cosa sarebbe successo.

"BERLUSCONI CONTRO LA CULTURA" " VUOLE RINCOGLIONIRE GLI ITALIANI CON LE SUE TRASMISSIONI" e bla bla bla


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

comunque non direi in generale che gli under 50 si difendano così male, al netto dei ricatti di genitori (under19) e politici (over 19):

42% sotto i 19 anni senza vaccino

24% 20-29 anni senza vaccino

28,5% 30-39 anni senza vaccino

25% 40-49 anni senza vaccino


almeno 1/4 dei maggiorenni non ha ceduto in ogni categoria sotto i 50 anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


E' ora di inziare a stringere il cerchio.
Si dovrebbe partire con l'obbligo per tutti i dipendenti pubblici.
Poi si dovrebbe passare alle aziende.

Penso che il piano sia questo finchè il numero non venga ridotto drasticamente.

Se rimarranno pochi arroccati nelle loro stanze o in giro per i prati con i telefonini poco male.

Ma la stretta sarà progressiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Ovviamente è la fascia boomer che si fida di FB, guarda Barbara D'Urso e critica ogni cosa succeda sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> proprio per questo i ragazzi potevano fare qualche protesta per la stupidità del greenpass. Se al governo ci fosse stato Berlusconi che proibiva ai ragazzi di entrare in biblioteca, di dare esemi all'università o andare al museo già immagino cosa sarebbe successo.
> 
> "BERLUSCONI CONTRO LA CULTURA" " VUOLE RINCOGLIONIRE GLI ITALIANI CON LE SUE TRASMISSIONI" e bla bla bla


Non tutti,fortunatamente.
Gli studenti dell'università di bergamo hanno scritto una bella lettera a rettore/docenti,spiace solo che non venga pubblicizzata. In ogni caso,mi spiace anche per gli studenti,che come al solito non riceveranno alcuna risposta


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento neutrale verso i no vax. Credo nella libertà personale e dunque di scelta, tenendomi i giudizi sulle persone per me.

Durante questa estate pero un mio amico no vax convinto ha contratto il virus ad una festa. Non ancora 40 enne, ha avuto presto complicazioni, è finito in intensiva dove è stato intubato in coma indotto per due settimane, poi altri dieci giorni in sub intensiva, per un totale poi di oltre un mese in ospedale.

Adesso è tornato finalmente a casa. Non riesce ancora a stare in piedi, tantomeno a camminare. Ha perso quasi 20 kili, è irriconoscibile. Respira a fatica, con danni profondi ai polmoni che purtroppo recuperera con una riabilitazione molto lunga e faticosa. Parla con una voce flebile e non riesce a stare sveglio piu di 5 ore di fila.

Finora non avevo mai avuto, per fortuna, esperienza diretta di un caso grave di covid 19.

Dopo questa esperienza, mi dispiace, ma credo che i no vax siano dei pazzi che davvero non sanno il rischio che corrono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Durante questa estate pero un mio amico no vax convinto ha contratto il virus ad una festa. Non ancora 40 enne, ha avuto presto complicazioni, è finito in intensiva dove è stato intubato in coma indotto per due settimane, poi altri dieci giorni in sub intensiva, per un totale poi di oltre un mese in ospedale.
> 
> Adesso è tornato finalmente a casa. Non riesce ancora a stare in piedi, tantomeno a camminare. Ha perso quasi 20 kili, è irriconoscibile. Respira a fatica, con danni profondi ai polmoni che purtroppo recuperera con una riabilitazione molto lunga e faticosa. Parla con una voce flebile e non riesce a stare sveglio piu di 5 ore di fila.
> 
> ...



Se il tuo amico invece di prendere il virus era uno di quelli schiattato di trombosi daresti dei pazzi ai provax per il vaccino covid che non sanno il rischio che corrono?


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Io ho fra qualche giorno l'utilissima seconda dose, ma fa piacere sia rimasto ancora qualcuno che non ragiona sul vaccino *per partito politico preso*. L'opinione comune sul vaccino é intanto cambiata, in tanti (*soprattutto under30 che se avessero contratto il covid non sarebbe successo NIENTE, non se ne sarebbero neanche accorti*) hanno capito di avere fatto il giochino dei governi e delle case farmaceutiche. La prossima mossa? Terza dose. Poi alle prossime nazionali si va di corsa a votare Movimento 5 Stelle e Partito Democratico, sempre siano rimasti neuroni sufficienti per apportare correttamente la X sulla scheda elettorale a queste persone colte e intelligenti.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque non direi in generale che gli under 50 si difendano così male, al netto dei ricatti di genitori (under19) e politici (over 19):
> 
> 42% sotto i 19 anni senza vaccino
> 
> ...


Ai under 19 la possibilità del vaccino è stata data da poco più di un mese in pieno periodo feriale. Mai avrei pensato che in così poco tempo si vaccinarsi il 58% (settimana scorsa era il 50%). Dove mancano veramente i numeri e nella fascia 30-60. D'altra parte sono persone già formate con un loro vissuto che non cambi così facilmente.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il tuo amico invece di prendere il virus era uno di quelli schiattato di trombosi daresti dei pazzi ai provax per il vaccino covid che non sanno il rischio che corrono?


Ma anche basta...basta vedere i numeri...quante persone che conosci sono state ricoverate/intubate/decedute x covid? E quante x complicanze del vaccino?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io ho fra qualche giorno l'utilissima seconda dose, ma fa piacere sia rimasto ancora qualcuno che non ragiona sul vaccino *per partito politico preso*. L'opinione comune sul vaccino é intanto cambiata, in tanti (*soprattutto under30 che se avessero contratto il covid non sarebbe successo NIENTE, non se ne sarebbero neanche accorti*) hanno capito di avere fatto il giochino dei governi e delle case farmaceutiche. La prossima mossa? Terza dose. Poi alle prossime nazionali si va di corsa a votare Movimento 5 Stelle e Partito Democratico, sempre siano rimasti neuroni sufficienti per apportare correttamente la X sulla scheda elettorale a queste persone colte e intelligenti.


dai non lo scrivi sul serio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche basta...basta vedere i numeri...quante persone che conosci sono state ricoverate/intubate/decedute x covid? E quante x complicanze del vaccino?


Per ora fortunatamente nessuno. Ne per l'una ne per l'altra fa te. E di gente che ha preso il covid ne conosco. Il punto di quella risposta però non era quello, mi pareva evidente. Lui ha scritto che è stato convinto perché gli è capitato un fatto in prima persona, quindi se il fatto fosse stato diverso l'opinione sarebbe diversa?
Volevo evidenziare questo paradosso.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ai under 19 la possibilità del vaccino è stata data da poco più di un mese in pieno periodo feriale. Mai avrei pensato che in così poco tempo si vaccinarsi il 58% (settimana scorsa era il 50%). Dove mancano veramente i numeri e nella fascia 30-60. D'altra parte sono persone già formate con un loro vissuto che non cambi così facilmente.


Se fai fare una Instagram Stories a Fedez dove si vaccina, la settimana seguente hai il 50% degli under20 vaccinati . La nuova generazione é super influenzabile grazie ai social, lo aveva capito Salvini alle elezioni e lo sta capendo il PD, che per risollevarsi dal 15% sta cercando in tutti i modi di crescere schiere di zecchette. A 30-60 anni si ha uno spirito critico e un'opinione propria, i 20enni di oggi hanno l'opinione di Fedez.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il tuo amico invece di prendere il virus era uno di quelli schiattato di trombosi daresti dei pazzi ai provax per il vaccino covid che non sanno il rischio che corrono?


No, in quel caso sarebbe stata una sfortunata coincidenza.

D’altronde lo dicono tutti: il vaccino anti-COVID è come la fonte della giovinezza. Più lo inietti e più diventi giovane e bello, e finisci nelle copertine dei giornali di gossip come Bassetti.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Forse questo può rendere più chiare le idee del Figliuolo:

https://www.byoblu.com/2021/09/02/cari-giornalisti-vi-spiego-i-no-vax-massimo-mazzucco/


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai non lo scrivi sul serio.


Cosa? Che ci sarà una terza dose obbligatoria? Che se hai meno di 30 anni dati alla mano non ti succede niente? O che chi vota ancora movimento o PD ha un problema (non che sia dalla parte della ragione chi vota a DX eh)?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cosa? Che ci sarà una terza dose obbligatoria? Che se hai meno di 30 anni dati alla mano non ti succede niente? O che chi vota ancora movimento o PD ha un problema (non che sia dalla parte della ragione chi vota a DX eh)?


a volte non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. Che nesso ha il vaccino con il votare uno o l'altro ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a volte non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. Che nesso ha il vaccino con il votare uno o l'altro ?


Che anche il vaccino si è "politicizzato"


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' ora di inziare a stringere il cerchio.
> Si dovrebbe partire con l'obbligo per tutti i dipendenti pubblici.
> Poi si dovrebbe passare alle aziende.
> 
> ...


L'obbligo nelle aziende però deve essere accompagnato dalla decurtazione dello stipendio altrimenti sai quanti ci sguazzerebbero..costretti a casa e pagati..grazie al c......


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il tuo amico invece di prendere il virus era uno di quelli schiattato di trombosi daresti dei pazzi ai provax per il vaccino covid che non sanno il rischio che corrono?


Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.

Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.

Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> proprio per questo i ragazzi potevano fare qualche protesta per la stupidità del greenpass. Se al governo ci fosse stato Berlusconi che proibiva ai ragazzi di entrare in biblioteca, di dare esemi all'università o andare al museo già immagino cosa sarebbe successo.
> 
> "BERLUSCONI CONTRO LA CULTURA" " VUOLE RINCOGLIONIRE GLI ITALIANI CON LE SUE TRASMISSIONI" e bla bla bla


In effetti l'Italia paradossalmente era più libera quando governava Berlusconi ed aveva in mano sia Rai che Mediaset.
Almeno un po' di opposizione su carta stampata sembrava esserci.

Ora sono tutti allineati: Pdr, Pdc, Governo, mass media, magistratura, ecc.

Consentono di fare manifestazioni pacifiche ma solo per lasciare libero sfogo, poi non cambiano una virgola, anzi sempre peggio.

Al di là del vaccino o no, ci stanno soffiando via i diritti costituzionali come nulla fosse. Oggi per il covid, domani troveranno un altro pretesto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che anche il vaccino si è "politicizzato"


Vabbé in italia si fa politica anche sull'aria che si respira...il paese delle parrocchie...

In ogni caso sul vaccino devo a malincuore dire che la politicizzazione è colpa delle destre...per andare dietro alla pancia del popolo hanno preso sta posizione che strizza l'occhio a chi è contro il vaccino...assurdo..tipo l'ebete di salvini che ieri se ne esce di nuovo che se il green pass è obbligatorio allora i tamponi devono essere gratis...fammi capire, c'è un vaccino a disposizione e io con le mie tasse dovrei pagare milioni di tamponi al giorno perché la gente vuole andare al ristorante?..sto c.......


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'obbligo nelle aziende però deve essere accompagnato dalla decurtazione dello stipendio altrimenti sai quanti ci sguazzerebbero..costretti a casa e pagati..grazie al c......


Come per la scuola e la sanità. C'è già un modello.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


1) non tutti prendono il covid
2) i danni da vaccino ancora non si conoscono, si sapranno tra qualche anno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.



Non mi va di iniziare un'altra discussione su certi temi, ti rispondo solo per il senso di quella risposta. Come ho già scritto a quell'altro il punto di quella risposta era evidenziare il fatto che l'utente ha scritto che prima era di un certo pensiero, poi è capitato al suo amico una cosa e ora ha cambiato idea sulla base di un evento personale. Indi la provocazione, "se capitava la trombosi l'avresti pensata in modo diverso?"

Tra l'altro mi pareva abbastanza chiaro, ma è evidente che hai letto solo la risposta e non l'intervento che ho quotato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


Potrai vederlo tu stesso a partire da metà settembre 

Non che spero che il vaccino non serva a nulla,ma se proprio si vogliono avere risultati più attendibili,bisognerà ancora aspettare,soprattutto la riapertura delle scuole,gli autobus pieni di studenti e non,le classi pollaio e tutto l'ambaradam.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a volte non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. Che nesso ha il vaccino con il votare uno o l'altro ?


Ben più di "qualcuno" non ha un'opinione propria sul vaccino: pende dalle labbra di chi vota. Anche perché per avere un'idea personale servono delle conoscenze minime che non tutti hanno. E vale da una parte e dall'altra, poi me la prendo con l'elettorato M5S-PD perché sono tutti strenuamente PRO-Vax con ragioni imbarazzanti, ma allo stesso modo i boomer no-vax che votano Salvini esprimono dissenso premendo sulla libertà e sull'incostituzionalità del vaccino quando la questione é solo medica: _il vaccino sotto una certa fascia di età non serve ad una mazza, ma a quanto pare i fascisti sono no-vax e gli intellettuali pro-immunitadigregge_


----------



## Walker (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento neutrale verso i no vax. Credo nella libertà personale e dunque di scelta, tenendomi i giudizi sulle persone per me.
> 
> Durante questa estate pero un mio amico no vax convinto ha contratto il virus ad una festa. Non ancora 40 enne, ha avuto presto complicazioni, è finito in intensiva dove è stato intubato in coma indotto per due settimane, poi altri dieci giorni in sub intensiva, per un totale poi di oltre un mese in ospedale.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace molto per questa testimonianza drammatica, anche a me è successo qualcosa di simile l'anno scorso, con un amico ed una mia cugina, entrambi persone sane e di mezza età, finiti intubati in terapia intensiva.
Entrambi a distanza di quasi un anno riportano ancora strascichi importanti di ciò che hanno avuto.
Non sono e non saranno più le persone di prima, coi polmoni parzialmente compromessi dalle cicatrici fibrose lasciate dalla polmonite virale bilaterale, oltre ad altre problematiche rilevanti, come nel caso del mio amico, al quale il Sars Cov 2 ha pure intaccato il pancreas, costringendolo ad assumere insulina quotidianamente, come i diabetici.
Ma tanto è inutile tentare di farlo capire a certa gente.
Basta leggere le risposte dopo il tuo post.
È di tutta evidenza che è come cercare di convincere un terrapiattista che il nostro pianeta è rotondo.
Meglio lasciar perdere, ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> 1) non tutti prendono il covid
> 2) i danni da vaccino ancora non si conoscono, si sapranno tra qualche anno


Si sapranno tra anni come per altre centinaia di cose che usi e prendi in vita tua, ne più, ne meno.
Questa degli effetti collaterali è un pò come la questione Privacy dell'app di tracciamento, quando con google se gli chiedi a che ora sei andato al cesso il 3 agosto e dove, ti aggiunge anche quanta ne hai fatta.

Non tutti prendono il Covid se non ne sono esposti. Se si vuole riprendere la vita normale, con i normali assembramenti prima o poi tutti ne verrebbero esposti. 

A meno che l'idea non sia continuare con le limitazioni, i divieti e cotillons.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a volte non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. Che nesso ha il vaccino con il votare uno o l'altro ?



Ma non scherziamo davvero.

Non è una allucinazione constatare, anche qui, che la gente SISTEMATICAMENTE è in linea con scelte ideologiche del governo. Mai letta una critica, nemmeno un dubbio, anche lieve, da parte di chi è schierato. E fuori ho sentito con le mie orecchie dire più volte "torniamo liberi quando lo decide il partito".

Via, non prendiamoci in giro.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


Se fossero tutti trentenni sarebbe molto divertente


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo davvero.
> 
> Non è una allucinazione constatare, anche qui, che la gente SISTEMATICAMENTE è in linea con scelte ideologiche del governo. Mai letta una critica, nemmeno un dubbio, anche lieve, da parte di chi è schierato. E fuori ho sentito con le mie orecchie dire più volte "torniamo liberi quando lo decide il partito".
> 
> Via, non prendiamoci in giro.


Sembra di esprimere concetti alieni quando sono semplici e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Forse non so spiegarmi io, probabilmente é cosi.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Settembre 2021)

Quella fetta di popolazione è lo zoccolo duro no vax, basta guardare i gruppi Facebook per trovarli praticamente popolati solo da loro. Se Figliuolo o Speranza credono così tanto nel vaccino, lo facessero obbligatorio per tutti senza girarci intorno. Tanto è sicuro, no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé in italia si fa politica anche sull'aria che si respira...il paese delle parrocchie...
> 
> In ogni caso sul vaccino devo a malincuore dire che la politicizzazione è colpa delle destre...per andare dietro alla pancia del popolo hanno preso sta posizione che strizza l'occhio a chi è contro il vaccino...assurdo..tipo l'ebete di salvini che ieri se ne esce di nuovo che se il green pass è obbligatorio allora i tamponi devono essere gratis...fammi capire, c'è un vaccino a disposizione e io con le mie tasse dovrei pagare milioni di tamponi al giorno perché la gente vuole andare al ristorante?..sto c.......



Non proprio. Anzi,forse Salvini ha detto una delle pochissime cose giuste e condivisibili in tutta la sua carriera politica  

Trovo più ipocrita un PD (e partitini associati,come quello di Speranza che avrà si e no un 2-3%) che pubblicamente ammettono di non voler rendere gratuiti i tamponi perchè sarebbe un disincentivo alla vaccinazione...

Ma allora basta,alla fine torniamo sempre allo stesso punto. Basta essere ipocriti e dire mezze verità,rendete il vaccino obbligatorio e fine della storia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Quella fetta di popolazione è lo zoccolo duro no vax, basta guardare i gruppi Facebook per trovarli praticamente popolati solo da loro. Se Figliuolo o Speranza credono così tanto nel vaccino, lo facessero obbligatorio per tutti senza girarci intorno. Tanto è sicuro, no?



Basterebbe fare una roba semplice, a chi è tanto sicuro del vaccino. Se ho un effetto grave o trombosi, provochiamo la trombosi anche te o la morte.
Sono sicuro che non firma nessuno. Peccato non si possa fare


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Sono abbastanza certo che sarà obbligo pressocchè totale tra ottobre e novembre, quando avremo 80-90% di non vaccinati (che ricordo sono meno del 10% nella fascia più suscettibile 60+) in ospedale il governo si farà due conti e deciderà che si è stufato di giocare e si passa alla mano pesante.
Basterebbe metterlo come requisito per lavorare e sono certo che in molti magicamente si "convincerebbero".
Se non è stato fatto finora è perchè si confida nel buonsenso dei singoli, ma ripeto credo ci stiamo dirigendo verso l'obbligo (e a me personalmente non dispiace)


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se il tuo amico invece di prendere il virus era uno di quelli schiattato di trombosi daresti dei pazzi ai provax per il vaccino covid che non sanno il rischio che corrono?


Libero di pensarla come vuoi. Ti chiedo per curiosità, hai avuto esperienza diretta di persone che hanno contratto una forma grave del covid 19 o parli per sentito dire?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto per questa testimonianza drammatica, anche a me è successo qualcosa di simile l'anno scorso, con un amico ed una mia cugina, entrambi persone sane e di mezza età, finiti intubati in terapia intensiva.
> Entrambi a distanza di quasi un anno riportano ancora strascichi importanti di ciò che hanno avuto.
> Non sono e non saranno più le persone di prima, coi polmoni parzialmente compromessi dalle cicatrici fibrose lasciate dalla polmonite virale bilaterale, oltre ad altre problematiche rilevanti, come nel caso del mio amico, al quale il Sars Cov 2 ha pure intaccato il pancreas, costringendolo ad assumere insulina quotidianamente, come i diabetici.
> Ma tanto è inutile tentare di farlo capire a certa gente.
> ...


Stessa cosa a me, il mio vicino di casa, settantenne sanissimo, ammalato e morto nel giro di 45 giorni.

Per non citare altri due conoscenti stretti.

Ma non serve andare lontano, sento mia sorella che lavora in PS in Lombardia e viene da piangere.

Eppure uno zoccolo duro si ostina a farne una questione politica, di lotta ai poteri forti, di lotta verso il governo. Questo cavalcando la paura dei più deboli e manipolabili.

Prima era lotta per come gestivano il contagio, poi per come ne usciamo....

E' una meschina lotta politica che sta mietendo vittime innocenti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basterebbe fare una roba semplice, a chi è tanto sicuro del vaccino. Se ho un effetto grave o trombosi, provochiamo la trombosi anche te o la morte.
> Sono sicuro che non firma nessuno. Peccato non si possa fare


Il mondo delle reazioni avverse al vaccino è ancora tutto da scoperchiare, e parlo di effetti immediati.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto per questa testimonianza drammatica, anche a me è successo qualcosa di simile l'anno scorso, con un amico ed una mia cugina, entrambi persone sane e di mezza età, finiti intubati in terapia intensiva.
> Entrambi a distanza di quasi un anno riportano ancora strascichi importanti di ciò che hanno avuto.
> Non sono e non saranno più le persone di prima, coi polmoni parzialmente compromessi dalle cicatrici fibrose lasciate dalla polmonite virale bilaterale, oltre ad altre problematiche rilevanti, come nel caso del mio amico, al quale il Sars Cov 2 ha pure intaccato il pancreas, costringendolo ad assumere insulina quotidianamente, come i diabetici.
> Ma tanto è inutile tentare di farlo capire a certa gente.
> ...


Guarda finora anche io non qualificavo gli effetti del virus. Era per certi versi astratto, quello che sapevo era dalla tv o per vie indirette comunque.
E per via indiretta si sente e si legge proprio di tutto, potendo dunque avere opinioni delle piu varie.
Adesso l'ho visto coi miei occhi ed è sconvolgente.

Quindi capisco che chi non ha avuto esperienza diretta possa avere opinioni di ogni tipo.

Guarda ne parlavamo ieri coi miei amici, siamo molto preoccupati per quale vita possa avere questo nostro amico perchè le conseguenze sono drammatiche e non c'è certezza che possa mai recuperare la piena efficienza polmonare, cosa che causa complicazioni cardiache chiaramente, accorciando in modo drastico la sua aspettativa di vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basterebbe fare una roba semplice, a chi è tanto sicuro del vaccino. Se ho un effetto grave o trombosi, provochiamo la trombosi anche te o la morte.
> Sono sicuro che non firma nessuno. Peccato non si possa fare


Si potrebbe fare il discorso inverso: se mi becco il covid perché non sono vaccinato e finisco intubato vieni a farmi compagnia intubato anche tu


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Libero di pensarla come vuoi. Ti chiedo per curiosità, hai avuto esperienza diretta di persone che hanno contratto una forma grave del covid 19 o parli per sentito dire?


Intanto non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto. 

Comunque conosco personalmente 10 persone che hanno avuto il covid, 3 di queste si sono riprese dopo una settimana, sintomi da influenza grave ed erano nella fascia dei 60. Gli altri under 40 e per loro è stata invece leggera influenza senza praticamente nessun sintomo. Mia nonna di 80 anni poi ha beccato una polmonite sospetta in pieno periodo covid, l'hanno pure messa in quarantena, però gli hanno detto che non aveva il covid, ma nessuno ha fatto tampone e ne niente. Guarita normalmente pure lei senza problemi e strascichi o ricoveri, formalmente non ha avuto il covid, ma sono convinto che l'abbia preso.

Il punto del discorso comunque non era questo


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


Il miliardo di persone non vaccinate ma curate con tempestive cure domiciliari con i farmaci tradizionali sopravvivono tutte al 100%.
L'altro miliardo che si sottopone al trattamento genico del siero sperimentale subiranno una percentuale di morti, molto sottostimata, dello 0.1% (come dichiarato dallo stesso Bill Gates) che su 1 miliardo fa 1 milione di morti.
Non consideriamo poi le situazioni di danni irreversibili post dose che puntualmente non vengono statisticate o artatamente correlate.
A te le conclusioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Intanto non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto.
> 
> Comunque conosco personalmente 10 persone che hanno avuto il covid, 3 di queste si sono riprese dopo una settimana, sintomi da influenza grave ed erano nella fascia dei 60. Gli altri under 40 e per loro è stata invece leggera influenza senza praticamente nessun sintomo. Mia nonna di 80 anni poi ha beccato una polmonite sospetta in pieno periodo covid, l'hanno pure messa in quarantena, però gli hanno detto che non aveva il covid, ma nessuno ha fatto tampone e ne niente. Guarita normalmente pure lei senza problemi e strascichi o ricoveri, formalmente non ha avuto il covid, ma sono convinto che l'abbia preso.


OK nessuna forma grave quindi. Buon per te, te lo assicuro.

Per il resto puoi pensarla come ti pare, a me non interessa certo convincerti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OK nessuna forma grave quindi. Buon per te, te lo assicuro.
> 
> Per il resto puoi pensarla come ti pare, a me non interessa certo convincerti.


Intanto non hai risposto ancora. Non voglio fare l'antipatico, seriamente, mi dispiace che non possa trasparire il tono di voce nello scrivere. Ma volevo solo fare riflettere su una cosa, l'hai scritto tu che prima che capitasse la cosa al tuo amico pensavi in un modo, poi hai deciso che gli altri sono dei pazzi.
Ora, basandomi su ciò che hai scritto, se per disgrazia il tuo amico era in quella piccola percentuale di morti per trombosi, avresti detto che chi vuole obbligare il vaccino covid è un pazzo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che sarà obbligo pressocchè totale tra ottobre e novembre, quando avremo 80-90% di non vaccinati (che ricordo sono meno del 10% nella fascia più suscettibile 60+) in ospedale il governo si farà due conti e deciderà che si è stufato di giocare e si passa alla mano pesante.
> Basterebbe metterlo come requisito per lavorare e sono certo che in molti magicamente si "convincerebbero".
> Se non è stato fatto finora è perchè si confida nel buonsenso dei singoli, ma ripeto credo ci stiamo dirigendo verso l'obbligo (e a me personalmente non dispiace)



E allora si dimostrerebbero,ancora una volta,dei grandissimi bugiardi (o incompetenti...ma su questo abbiamo già la risposta)
L'immunità di gregge si sarebbe dovuta raggiungere con il 70% dei vaccinati (anzi,prima con l'immunità di gregge si prendeva per il cù i britannici...poi...  )

Ora la quota,con la scusa della variante delta,si è alzata al 80% e per raggiungerla,basterà aspettare metà settembre.
Basterà ? Non basterà ?
Ricordiamoci che l'obiettivo era quello di non riempire e portare al collasso le TI.
Vogliono sforare anche l'80-85%? Allora qualche domanda sui vaccini bisognerà iniziare a farsela


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Intanto non hai risposto ancora. Non voglio fare l'antipatico, seriamente, mi dispiace che non possa trasparire il tono di voce nello scrivere. Ma volevo solo fare riflettere su una cosa, l'hai scritto tu che prima che capitasse la cosa al tuo amico pensavi in un modo, poi hai deciso che gli altri sono dei pazzi.
> Ora, basandomi su ciò che hai scritto, se per disgrazia il tuo amico era in quella piccola percentuale di morti per trombosi, avresti detto che chi vuole obbligare il vaccino covid è un pazzo?


TI rispondo che è come dire che se uno è morto in un incidente stradale con addosso la cintura allora la cintura è inutile. E' lo stesso ragionamento.

Comunque non conosco nessuno morto di trombosi da vaccino sinceramente e non so quale sia l'incidenza. Sicuramente, per statistica, ne sono morti meno per trombosi che per covid 19.

Personalmente dopo aver avuto esperienza diretta dal covid in forma aggressiva ho abbastanza chiare le conseguenze del rischio che corrono quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, come appunto era il mio amico. Per inciso, l'ha preso ad una festa di conoscenti dove era l'unico non vaccinato, e l'hanno contratto tutti il virus.

Con questo ripeto, la vita è tua e puoi fare come ti pare dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E allora si dimostrerebbero,ancora una volta,dei grandissimi bugiardi (o incompetenti...ma su questo abbiamo già la risposta)
> L'immunità di gregge si sarebbe dovuta raggiungere con il 70% dei vaccinati (anzi,prima con l'immunità di gregge si prendeva per il cù i britannici...poi...  )
> 
> *Ora la quota,con la scusa della variante delta,si è alzata al 80% e per raggiungerla,basterà aspettare metà settembre.*
> ...


È come con l'età: la vita comincia a 50 anni.
Poi arrivano i 50 e dici: la vita comincia a 60 anni.
Poi idem fino a che non *****.

La soglia dell'immunità di gregge è uguale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe fare il discorso inverso: se mi becco il covid perché non sono vaccinato e finisco intubato vieni a farmi compagnia intubato anche tu


Questa poi è da oscar, pretestuale sotto ogni punta di vista. Se vuoi vaccinarti nessuno ti obbliga a non farlo mi pare no?
Da una parte hai chi ti impone un obbligo, dall'altra la libertà. Se tu imponi qualcosa ci deve la responsabilità. Vuoi imporre qualcosa perché sicuro al 100%? Allora non vedo problemi a firmare un foglio dove dici che se muoio io, ***** pure tu, se divento scemo, diventerai scemo pure tu, se ho pericardite te la becchi pure tu ecc...
Però non lo firmerà nessuno, neanche chi dice senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


A questo punto sono fatti loro, la maggioranza della popolazione si farà il vaccino, l'impatto negli ospedali sarà sicuramente minore rispetto a prima. 
Quindi fatti loro, la soluzione c'è, chi vuole vaccinarsi si vaccini e chi no ne affronterà le conseguenze se prenderà il covid.

Non è che possiamo bloccare la vita di tutti perché c'è una minoranza che non vuole vaccinarsi.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> TI rispondo che è come dire che se uno è morto in un incidente stradale con addosso la cintura allora la cintura è inutile. E' lo stesso ragionamento.
> 
> Comunque non conosco nessuno morto di trombosi da vaccino sinceramente e non so quale sia l'incidenza. *Sicuramente, per statistica, ne sono morti meno per trombosi che per covid 19.*
> 
> ...


Beh certo.
Ti piace vincere facile? (il video con la canzoncina lo trovi su youtube).

Per statistica, c'è da dire che ne ha uccisi meno il COVID che il cancro. Eppure per non mi pare ci sia un pass verde che certifichi che non ho bisogno della chemio.

Per carità, è una cagata, eh. Ma dato il livello della discussione, a sto punto vale tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è la fascia boomer che si fida di FB, guarda Barbara D'Urso e critica ogni cosa succeda sulla faccia della terra.


A dire la verità i boomer guardano poco Facebook e preferiscono guardare Matano su Rai 1 che la D'Urso, che è più amata dai giovani. Fidati di un intenditore auditel  .


----------



## Masanijey (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento neutrale verso i no vax. Credo nella libertà personale e dunque di scelta, tenendomi i giudizi sulle persone per me.
> 
> Durante questa estate pero un mio amico no vax convinto ha contratto il virus ad una festa. Non ancora 40 enne, ha avuto presto complicazioni, è finito in intensiva dove è stato intubato in coma indotto per due settimane, poi altri dieci giorni in sub intensiva, per un totale poi di oltre un mese in ospedale.
> 
> ...


Ciao Gary, a pochi metri da me c'è una persona che nel giro di un mese ha perso entrambi i genitori, dopo aver visto contagiata la sua intera famiglia. Il tutto per un breve contatto avuto con i vicini che erano a loro volta positivi.
E' un esempio ma uno dei tanti che (per lavoro) ho conosciuto e che si sono trovati in situazioni analoghe (parenti o genitori persi nel giro di poco tempo).
Non posso che darti ragione sulla considerazione finale.
Va bene la paura, quella l'ho sempre capita.. Ma farne una lotta.
Sarebbe un pò come lottare contro il casco in moto. Può anche andarti bene e magari riesci a scampartela per anni, o magari tutta la vita. Ma perchè diavolo fare la lotta al casco?


----------



## Walker (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basterebbe fare una roba semplice, a chi è tanto sicuro del vaccino. Se ho un effetto grave o trombosi, provochiamo la trombosi anche te o la morte.
> Sono sicuro che non firma nessuno. Peccato non si possa fare


Ogni giorno che passa i tuoi post scendono sempre più di livello.
E questo rasenta la follia totale.
Segno che ormai ad argomentazioni siete alla canna del gas.
Che degrado.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Perchè è andato lui di persona a convincerli? E' gente oramai invasata con Facebook e gruppi di credenze 5G ecc. a parte una sparuta minoranza, questi non li convinci mica.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh certo.
> Ti piace vincere facile? (il video con la canzoncina lo trovi su youtube).
> 
> Per statistica, c'è da dire che ne ha uccisi meno il COVID che il cancro. Eppure per non mi pare ci sia un pass verde che certifichi che non ho bisogno della chemio.
> ...


Si mi pare, anche perchè a meno che qualcuno non abbia l'ardire di sostenere pure questo il cancro non è una malattia trasmissibile, fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si mi pare, anche perchè a meno che qualcuno non abbia l'ardire di sostenere pure questo il cancro non è una malattia trasmissibile, fino a prova contraria.


Neanche la trombosi, se è per questo.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che sarà obbligo pressocchè totale tra ottobre e novembre, quando avremo 80-90% di non vaccinati (che ricordo sono meno del 10% nella fascia più suscettibile 60+) in ospedale il governo si farà due conti e deciderà che si è stufato di giocare e si passa alla mano pesante.
> Basterebbe metterlo come requisito per lavorare e sono certo che in molti magicamente si "convincerebbero".
> Se non è stato fatto finora è perchè si confida nel buonsenso dei singoli, ma ripeto credo ci stiamo dirigendo verso l'obbligo (e a me personalmente non dispiace)


Ci sarà un sacco di casotto, questo è sicuro. Per esempio i miei nonni ultra80enni a novembre avranno 8 mesi dalla loro secondo dose, sicché entrano in zona "richiamo", come penso praticamente tutto il personale sanitario degli ospedali e così via. Qualcuno dovrà fare la terza dose mentre qualcuno molto probabilmente sarà obbligato a fare la prima... sono preoccupato.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Neanche la trombosi, se è per questo.


Appunto. Allora non capisco se sei ironico o serio perchè il paragone tra pass per la chemio e pass per il vaccino da covid non c'entrano nulla, essendo una malattia degenerativa non trasmissibile e l'altro un virus invece contagioso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Fossi in Figliuolo mi preoccuperei più di quelli che non si faranno bucare per la terza volta nel giro di 12 mesi  
Passati da 1 sola dose,al richiamo con la 2° dose e ora ecco spuntare anche la 3°,prima della 4°,5° e così via .
Auguri


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Allora non capisco se sei ironico o serio perchè il paragone tra pass per la chemio e pass per il vaccino da covid non c'entrano nulla, essendo una malattia degenerativa non trasmissibile e l'altro un virus invece contagioso.


Quello che volevo farti capire, è che dire che son morti meno per trombosi da vaccino che persone con il COVID è una falsa argomentazione, perché si riferisce ad un campione ristretto di vaccinati (quelli morti per trombosi), su un campione ristretto di persone (quelli ammalati post-vaccino), su un campione ristretto di persone (i vaccinati), su un campione totale di persone.

Quindi è del tutto scontato che chi muore per trombosi sia sempre meno di chi muore per COVID. Si tratta di mera matematica.
Quello semmai che potrebbe venire calcolato, ma non si può causa di numeri inaffidabili ambo le parti, è chi è morto di più in proporzione. Ma sarebbe comunque una statistica macabra, fine a se stessa.

In sostanza il motivo per quale ti ho buttato la cagata del cancro, è che con i numeri puoi giocare come ti pare. Sono molto utili per spaventare le persone e fare argomentazioni a favore o contro. Infatti è esattamente ciò che fa il governo ogni giorno dando il bollettino dei "caduti" da COVID.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fossi in Figliuolo mi preoccuperei più di quelli che non si faranno bucare per la terza volta nel giro di 12 mesi
> Passati da 1 sola dose,al richiamo con la 2° dose e ora ecco spuntare anche la 3°,prima della 4°,5° e così via .
> Auguri


Conosco personalmente alcuni che han già detto 'no' alla futura terza dose: da quando si son fatti iniettare la seconda, mesi fa, non riescono più a condurre la vita di prima: sempre affaticati e appena si muovono un po' di più vien loro il fiatone.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quello che volevo farti capire, è che dire che son morti meno per trombosi da vaccino che persone con il COVID è una falsa argomentazione, perché si riferisce ad un campione ristretto di vaccinati (quelli morti per trombosi), su un campione ristretto di persone (quelli ammalati post-vaccino), su un campione ristretto di persone (i vaccinati), su un campione totale di persone.
> 
> Quindi è del tutto scontato che chi muore per trombosi sia sempre meno di chi muore per COVID. Si tratta di mera matematica.
> Quello semmai che potrebbe venire calcolato, ma non si può causa di numeri inaffidabili ambo le parti, è chi è morto di più in proporzione. Ma sarebbe comunque una statistica macabra, fine a se stessa.
> ...


Ah si capisco il tuo discorso. E' vero, le statistiche creano un gran casino, in generale, lasciando spazio a troppe interpretazioni che creano confusione e basta.


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto sono fatti loro, la maggioranza della popolazione si farà il vaccino, l'impatto negli ospedali sarà sicuramente minore rispetto a prima.
> Quindi fatti loro, la soluzione c'è, chi vuole vaccinarsi si vaccini e chi no ne affronterà le conseguenze se prenderà il covid.


Fatti loro fino a un certo punto. su 3,34 milioni, metti un 10% di contagiati in sei mesi, un 10% di questi ricoverato di cui un 1% in TI, fanno 334mila ricoveri, di cui 3340 in TI. E sono stato molto basso con le percentuali: la stragrande maggioranza degli over 50 ha sicuramente almeno una patologia, moltissimi anche due, quindi puoi tranquillamente raddoppiare le percentuali e non vai molto lontano da quel che potrebbe succedere. I numeri per mettere a rischio il sistema sanitario ci sono tutti.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto sono fatti loro, la maggioranza della popolazione si farà il vaccino, l'impatto negli ospedali sarà sicuramente minore rispetto a prima.
> Quindi fatti loro, la soluzione c'è, chi vuole vaccinarsi si vaccini e chi no ne affronterà le conseguenze se prenderà il covid.
> 
> *Non è che possiamo bloccare la vita di tutti perché c'è una minoranza che non vuole vaccinarsi.*


ehm ti ricordo che hanno bloccato per un anno e mezzo la vita di tutti perchè c'erano poche migliaia di persone con il covid che morivano o andavano negli ospedali.
non milioni non vaccinati ma migliaia...

la soluzione c'era anche prima, solo che non si voleva farlo

impatto minore ?
ovvio meno di uno tsunami, ma sempre sufficiente a fare restrizioni per i pavidi pro life al governo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il miliardo di persone non vaccinate ma curate con tempestive cure domiciliari con i farmaci tradizionali sopravvivono tutte al 100%.
> L'altro miliardo che si sottopone al trattamento genico del siero sperimentale subiranno una percentuale di morti, molto sottostimata, dello 0.1% (come dichiarato dallo stesso Bill Gates) che su 1 miliardo fa 1 milione di morti.
> Non consideriamo poi le situazioni di danni irreversibili post dose che puntualmente non vengono statisticate o artatamente correlate.
> A te le conclusioni.


 Ma che stai a dì...

Mio vicino di casa: sintomi, lui e moglie, dal primo giorno preso sotto controllo dal medico curante, cure a casa e controlli... la moglie migliora, lui no, va in crisi respiratoria, viene ricoverato, operato, intubato e 40 giorni dopo, senza più aver visto la propria famiglia, muore.

basta raccontare favole! Tornate alla realtà! la raltà è semplice! La via d'uscita, non certa, ma probabile, è il vaccino.

Qualsiasi cosa che scoraggi la vaccinazione di massa è terrorismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non stanno cercando di convincerli, stanno provando a forzarli. E le argomentazioni pro-puntura sono sempre più scadenti.


le argomentazioni contro-puntura invece?


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Settembre 2021)

In risposta a chi dopo comunisti/fascisti/no global/terroristi vede nel terribile movimento no-vax il nuovo spauracchio occidentale:


PaeseDosi ogni 100 ab.Percentuale 1° dosePercentuale 2° doseDosi somministrateSpagna14178,2%71,4%66 milioniRegno Unito13370,5%62,9%91 milioniItalia13172,1%64,,3%79 milioniFrancia13071,8%59,8%88 milioniGermania12164,7%60,1%102 milioniUnione Europea11964,6%57,8%534 milioniStati Uniti11061,1%51,9%371 milioniGiappone10557,9%46,9%132 milioni

Fonte: Lab24 ilsole24ore

L'Italia nonostante i temutissimi no vax e boomer è ai primissimi posti come vaccinazioni, prime dosi somministrate e cicli vaccinali completati.
Si continua a parlare di "mostri" che non esistono, finiamola.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Hanno la mia stima.
Sbagliano clamorosamente.

Ma meglio di quelli che sono corsi a vaccinarsi solo quando gli è stato complicato andare a fare l' aperitivo o al ristorante.
Almeno sono coerenti.

Quelli sono quaquaraquà, manderei J-Ax a tirarli sotto in macchina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> basta raccontare favole! Tornate alla realtà! la raltà è semplice! La via d'uscita, non certa, ma probabile, è il vaccino.
> 
> Qualsiasi cosa che scoraggi la vaccinazione di massa è terrorismo.


Guarda che le favole le state raccontando voi.
Ma chi è che scoraggia la vaccinazione di massa ?

Per caso ci sono presidi di gente armata davanti ai cancelli dell'hub vaccinale ?
Qualcuno ti ha impedito,a te o a qualcun altro,di vaccinarsi ?
No.

Chi protesta evidentemente NON vuole farsi iniettare il vaccino,punto.
Nessuno intenzionato a farsi vaccinare desisterebbe per questi slogan,manifestazioni o altro. Nessuno.

L'unico "terrorismo" è quello che ormai da 1 anno e mezzo viene messo in atto dai mass media,con numeri,bollettini di guerra e quant'altro
Cercate di tornare alla realtà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno che passa i tuoi post scendono sempre più di livello.
> E questo rasenta la follia totale.
> Segno che ormai ad argomentazioni siete alla canna del gas.
> Che degrado.


I tuoi invece salgano ogni giorno di più. C'è chi scende e c'è chi sale, che vuoi farci, è la vita


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Se non lo rendono obbligatorio anche per i supermercati e i centri commerciali non se li faranno mai.


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le argomentazioni contro-puntura invece?


Già sai: "siero sperimentale, non si sa se fra 50 anni ci farà crescere le branchie ecc"... Perché sei così masochista da chiederlo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Anzi,forse Salvini ha detto una delle pochissime cose giuste e condivisibili in tutta la sua carriera politica
> 
> Trovo più ipocrita un PD (e partitini associati,come quello di Speranza che avrà si e no un 2-3%) che pubblicamente ammettono di non voler rendere gratuiti i tamponi perchè sarebbe un disincentivo alla vaccinazione...
> 
> Ma allora basta,alla fine torniamo sempre allo stesso punto. Basta essere ipocriti e dire mezze verità,rendete il vaccino obbligatorio e fine della storia.


In italia serve sempre il bastone insomma...


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa poi è da oscar, pretestuale sotto ogni punta di vista. Se vuoi vaccinarti nessuno ti obbliga a non farlo mi pare no?
> Da una parte hai chi ti impone un obbligo, dall'altra la libertà. Se tu imponi qualcosa ci deve la responsabilità. Vuoi imporre qualcosa perché sicuro al 100%? Allora non vedo problemi a firmare un foglio dove dici che se muoio io, ***** pure tu, se divento scemo, diventerai scemo pure tu, se ho pericardite te la becchi pure tu ecc...
> Però non lo firmerà nessuno, neanche chi dice senza se e senza ma...


Ma soprattutto perché non è il vaccino in sé a causare il problema bensì l'interazione con le persone.. Non siamo tutti uguali eh.. Quindi quello che scrivi è una colossale fesseria, e lo sai benissimo... Ma come ho già detto ieri, mi sono stufato di dibattere sempre le stesse cose da mesi.. Chi non vuole vaccinarsi approfittando che la maggior parte della gente lo fa ho già detto come si comporta...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In italia serve sempre il bastone insomma...


No,in Italia servirebbe semplicemente chiarezza e trasparenza


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi non vuole vaccinarsi approfittando che la maggior parte della gente lo fa ho già detto come si comporta...


Che poi alla fine sarebbe bastato mettere il vaccino a 10mila euro a dose per i primi mesi e avresti visto come la gente sarebbe corsa una volta che fosse stato reso gratuito. Lo stiamo vedendo con gli anticorpi monoclonali... Quelli sì che sono davvero sperimentali, eppure...


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè è andato lui di persona a convincerli? E' gente oramai invasata con Facebook e gruppi di credenze 5G ecc. a parte una sparuta minoranza, questi non li convinci mica.


lui è il supervisore e il responsabile massimo di tutto, non è che si prende gli applausi quando ottiene un risultato positivo e poi le critiche no quando non raggiunge un obiettivo.
se si prendono i dati dell'ISS ci sono delle evidenze chiare sopra una certa età ed erano quelli da convincere innanzitutto, è inutile che annacqui le statistiche buttando dentro i ragazzini e gli unversitari perchè l'obiettivo ad oggi non è raggiunto


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé in italia si fa politica anche sull'aria che si respira...il paese delle parrocchie...
> 
> In ogni caso sul vaccino devo a malincuore dire che la politicizzazione è colpa delle destre...per andare dietro alla pancia del popolo hanno preso sta posizione che strizza l'occhio a chi è contro il vaccino...assurdo..tipo l'ebete di salvini che ieri se ne esce di nuovo che se il green pass è obbligatorio allora i tamponi devono essere gratis...fammi capire, c'è un vaccino a disposizione e io con le mie tasse dovrei pagare milioni di tamponi al giorno perché la gente vuole andare al ristorante?..sto c.......


guarda se uno schieramento trova il siero della vita eterna sta tranquillo che quello opposto fa passare il siero come veleno e nonostante i dati parecchi crepano iuttosto di iniettarselo. 
più in generale quelli di destra che ho sempre appoggiato han fatto una figura talmente da ********** con sta buffonata di non farsi il vaccino perchè fa male per raccattare dei voti che la prossima volta col culo che li voto.
ebeti. tali e quali ai PD.


----------



## Walker (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I tuoi invece salgano ogni giorno di più. C'è chi scende e c'è chi sale, che vuoi farci, è la vita


Ecco, appunto.
Finalmente ne hai azzeccata una.
Se decidessi di vaccinarti sarebbe un bel upgrade.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

https://www.byoblu.com/2021/09/02/cari-giornalisti-vi-spiego-i-no-vax-massimo-mazzucco




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dì...
> 
> Mio vicino di casa: sintomi, lui e moglie, dal primo giorno preso sotto controllo dal medico curante, cure a casa e controlli... la moglie migliora, lui no, va in crisi respiratoria, viene ricoverato, operato, intubato e 40 giorni dopo, senza più aver visto la propria famiglia, muore.
> 
> ...



Amico mio credimi, hai le idee davvero confuse. Lascia perdere la perentorietà dei toni e le affermazioni assolute perché di casi personali se ne possono elencare a centinaia che testimoniano l'esatto contrario di quello che dici. Ti esorto a non trarre conclusioni assolute ma a mantenere sempre la mente fredda, lucida e aperta a qualsiasi dubbio (in fondo è quello che dovrebbe fare la vera scienza...). Poniti quante più domande possibili e così sarai sulla buona strada per trovare la verità che ci è negata in tutti i modi possibili su tutti i fronti. Ricorda che ci siamo evoluti per selezione e abbiamo sempre vissuto in compagnia dei virus. Chi muore per il Covid non è stato curato o curato male o aveva patologie pregresse o in itinere e quindi soggetto a selezione naturale. Guarda che non è un discorso cinico perché per me vale per chiunque, anche per me stesso ed i miei cari.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non lo rendono obbligatorio anche per i supermercati e i centri commerciali non se li faranno mai.


Spesa a domicilio! Devono capire che ci sono categorie di persone che NON potranno MAI avere.

Hanno marchiato tutte le pecore. Adesso la parte pià difficile: farlo con i lupi!


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi alla fine sarebbe bastato mettere il vaccino a 10mila euro a dose per i primi mesi e avresti visto come la gente sarebbe corsa una volta che fosse stato reso gratuito. Lo stiamo vedendo con gli anticorpi monoclonali... Quelli sì che sono davvero sperimentali, eppure...


Perchè non si è dato seguito alle cure con il plasma iperimmune...?
Perchè De Donno è stato prima osteggiato fino allo stremo e poi... "suicidato"?
Facciamocela ogni tanto quanche domanda...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto sono fatti loro, la maggioranza della popolazione si farà il vaccino, l'impatto negli ospedali sarà sicuramente minore rispetto a prima.
> Quindi fatti loro, la soluzione c'è, chi vuole vaccinarsi si vaccini e chi no ne affronterà le conseguenze se prenderà il covid.
> 
> Non è che possiamo bloccare la vita di tutti perché c'è una minoranza che non vuole vaccinarsi.


il punto è che richiuderanno probabilmente (pochissimo) per il fatto che quel 20-30% non vuol vaccinarsi.
10 milioni di persone non vaccinate (non so quanti siano realmente) faranno comunque un bel casotto negli ospedali senza restrizioni di alcun genere.
fortunatamente a me frega zero delle chiusure, altrimenti sarei molto alterato con sta gente ma soprattutto col governo che col solito buonismo moderno non li va a prendere a casa con 2 legnate e gli fa sto cavolo di vaccino del menga.
e poi mi son rotto di portare la mascherina al lavoro.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ehm ti ricordo che hanno bloccato per un anno e mezzo la vita di tutti perchè c'erano poche migliaia di persone con il covid che morivano o andavano negli ospedali.
> non milioni non vaccinati ma migliaia...
> 
> la soluzione c'era anche prima, solo che non si voleva farlo
> ...


Con l'80% degli over 60 vaccinati dubito ci possa essere alcun collasso del sistema sanitario.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto è che richiuderanno probabilmente (pochissimo) per il fatto che quel 20-30% non vuol vaccinarsi.
> 10 milioni di persone non vaccinate (non so quanti siano realmente) faranno comunque un bel casotto negli ospedali senza restrizioni di alcun genere.
> fortunatamente a me frega zero delle chiusure, altrimenti sarei molto alterato con sta gente ma soprattutto col governo che col solito buonismo moderno non li va a prendere a casa con 2 legnate e gli fa sto cavolo di vaccino del menga.
> e poi mi son rotto di portare la mascherina al lavoro.....


Dividi et impera....


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per ora fortunatamente nessuno. Ne per l'una ne per l'altra fa te. E di gente che ha preso il covid ne conosco. Il punto di quella risposta però non era quello, mi pareva evidente. Lui ha scritto che è stato convinto perché gli è capitato un fatto in prima persona, quindi se il fatto fosse stato diverso l'opinione sarebbe diversa?
> Volevo evidenziare questo paradosso.


Sarà un paradosso ma la possibilità che accada quello che ha descritto Lineker10 è reale. Che uno schiatti di trombosi per il vaccino ha la stessa probabilità che uno schiatti di trombosi senza vaccino con la differenza che finisce sui giornali e i no vax ci cavalcano sopra. Poi uno è libero di credere in ciò che vuole, non alludo a te in particolare.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Come popolo siamo scaduti nel giro di un paio di generazioni. È pazzesco.
Siamo passati dai nonni coraggiosi che lottavano in guerra, ben consci del pericolo (lì sì che si moriva davvero) ad una massa di amebe terrorizzate da una punturina.
Negli anni '70 mai si avrebbe avuta la supponenza di capire anche solo che significa la parola "molecola" e "mRNA". E non perché c'era più ignoranza. Oggi non abbiamo fatto progressi; c'è solo l'illusione di capire tutto lo scibile, andando su internet.

Per carità, sono persone che vanno comprese e sostenute nella loro paura. Ma, parlando con voi, questo è ciò che si fa con i deboli. Una generazione intera schiantata da gruppi telegram fondati e alimentati da analfabeti. Il cellulare li ha distrutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Come popolo siamo scaduti nel giro di un paio di generazioni. È pazzesco.
> Siamo passati dai nonni coraggiosi che lottavano in guerra, ben consci del pericolo (lì sì che si moriva davvero) *ad una massa di amebe terrorizzate da una punturina.*
> Negli anni '70 mai si avrebbe avuta la supponenza di capire anche solo che significa la parola "molecola" e "mRNA". E non perché c'era più ignoranza. Oggi non abbiamo fatto progressi; c'è solo l'illusione di capire tutto lo scibile, andando su internet.
> 
> Per carità, sono persone che vanno comprese e sostenute nella loro paura. Ma, parlando con voi, questo è ciò che si fa con i deboli. Una generazione intera schiantata da gruppi telegram fondati e alimentati da analfabeti. Il cellulare li ha distrutti.



Se scrivi questo si vede che la massa di amebe ora ha un individuo in più..
Che pochezza


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *il punto è che richiuderanno probabilmente (pochissimo) per il fatto che quel 20-30% non vuol vaccinarsi.*


Sicuro.
Chiuderanno chiaramente per quello, mica perché i vaccinati si contagiano esattamente come gli altri, e che dal momento che col green pass il governo ha dato via libera agli assembramenti (cosa dichiarata stupida dagli stessi virologi da cui pendete dalle labbra, Crisanti su tutti), è del tutto naturale che il numero di contagi sarà destinato a salire, con anche casi gravi tra vaccinati.
Quello che però non avete capito, è che nel momento in cui otterrete il Green Pass e farete parte degli assembramenti, starete facendo esattamente il loro gioco. Non aspettano altro per trovare il pretesto per chiudere.

Ma vabbe', la pantomima dovrà pur continuare...
I vaccini li hanno comprati. Mica possono lasciarli inusati.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 10 milioni di persone non vaccinate (non so quanti siano realmente) faranno comunque un bel casotto negli ospedali senza restrizioni di alcun genere.


Infatti, solo 540 casi in TI (dati ISS). Stiamo morendo tutti!
Dannati starnuti cinesi.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fortunatamente a me frega zero delle chiusure, altrimenti sarei molto alterato con sta gente ma soprattutto col governo che col solito buonismo moderno non li va a prendere a casa con 2 legnate e gli fa sto cavolo di vaccino del menga.


Hai ragione!
Vai col manganello come nel Ventennio! Tanto il lasciapassare verde ricalca molto la tessera del Partito che si usava per insegnare o per qualsiasi carica pubblica.

Però mi raccomando...
Se le cose dovessero andar male, e non ve lo auguro, spero di non vedervi diventare tutti partigiani, come nel '43.
Perché a fare la resistenza dopo anni in cui si è inneggiato all'olio di ricino siamo bravi tutti.

Ma si sa, in quel caso ci sarà qualche personaggio pubblico che appenderete ad un Piazzale Loreto qualunque. Tanto l'importante è dare la colpa a qualcun altro e rifarsi la verginità, come con Mussolini.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e poi mi son rotto di portare la mascherina al lavoro.....


Quella la porterai anche col 100% dei vaccinati. Così vuole Padron Speranza. Deal with it.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto è che richiuderanno probabilmente (pochissimo) per il fatto che quel 20-30% non vuol vaccinarsi.
> 10 milioni di persone non vaccinate (non so quanti siano realmente) faranno comunque un bel casotto negli ospedali senza restrizioni di alcun genere.
> fortunatamente a me frega zero delle chiusure, altrimenti sarei molto alterato con sta gente ma soprattutto col governo che col solito buonismo moderno non li va a prendere a casa con 2 legnate e gli fa sto cavolo di vaccino del menga.
> e poi mi son rotto di portare la mascherina al lavoro.....


I non vaccinati non sono per forza no vax, veramente non so più come scriverlo. Al di là dei dubbi più o meno leciti sul "siero", esistono tantissime zone in Italia nelle quali la vaccinazione procede a rilento, con un numero importante di over 50 che non ha ancora potuto fare il richiamo.

Detto questo, tolti i minorenni in Italia sono già state somministrate oltre 40 milioni di prime dosi su una popolazione di età maggiore di circa 50 milioni. Tolti i 20enni e 30enni che hanno rischi correlati alla malattia che rasentano lo 0%, i soggetti veramente in pericolo e non vaccinati sono una percentuale risibile. Basta fare 2 conti guardando i dati per capire che si parla di poche decine o centinaia di migliaia senza copertura vaccinale.

Se vale, come ci dicono da mesi, l'assioma che tale vaccino_ immunizza_ non ci dovrebbe essere quindi alcun pericolo di nuove chiusure in autunno,


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ah si capisco il tuo discorso. E' vero, le statistiche creano un gran casino, in generale, lasciando spazio a troppe interpretazioni che creano confusione e basta.


Si ma le statistiche vanno fatte con criterio non come ha scritto Sam...altrimenti vale tutto


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè, dopo 10 pagine di thread non c'è bisogno di sottolineare che il vero scopo di certa gente al governo è andato a buon fine, anche oltre le più rosee previsioni, cioè alimentare lo scontro tra poveracci.

Poveracci che non vedono l'ora di attaccare il loro simile, invece che i grandi responsabili, i maledetti mostri gialli e chi ci comanda.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


È la fascia che contiene più persone con posto fisso inamovibile.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se scrivi questo si vede che la massa di amebe ora ha un individuo in più..
> Che pochezza


E va bene sarò anch'io un ameba. 
Per me si tratta di una siringa con all'interno un vaccino, iniettato in 2 secondi circa e dopo 10 minuti sono fuori.

Per qualcuno probabilmente diventa un modo per darsi una ragione di vita. O per scoprire che ama la biologia ed è arrivato il momento di recuperare. O per concretizzare le mie paure verso un mondo complesso. E così via.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con l'80% degli over 60 vaccinati dubito ci possa essere alcun collasso del sistema sanitario.


una persona anziana e malata va negli ospedali, perchè hanno smentallato l'alternativa territoriale, e lì scoprono che ha il covid prima di ricoverarla.
devono ricoverarla, ma possono farlo solo in un covid hospital o al massimo in un ospedale che ha aree distinte.
non puoi rimandare il ricovero urgente per altre malattie in attesa che superi il covid, morirebbe e non per il covid, quindi avrai comunque gli ospedali pieni di pazienti se non solo per il covid (ammesso che tenga questa efficacia per la forma grave, cosa tutt'altro che una certezza su cui scommettere) quantomeno anche per il covid.
e sono comunque contagiosi, non puoi fare finta di niente in reparto.
i casi gravi finiranno in terapia intensiva


----------



## Victorss (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il generale Figliuolo non riesce ancora a convincere 3,34 milioni di over 50 che non hanno fatto alcuna dose tuttora.*
> Non è servito granchè il green pass a scalfire le posizioni di questi cittadini, pochi hanno ceduto in un mese.
> Eppure alcuni hanno fatto il vaccino appositamente per le ferie, altrimenti sarebbe ancora peggiore il dato.
> Restano in frigorifero 7,8 milioni di dosi a mrna inutilizzate.
> ...


Ad un certo punto ci si arrende, alla fine la natura farà il suo corso, selezione naturale. Spiace ma è cosí.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> https://www.byoblu.com/2021/09/02/cari-giornalisti-vi-spiego-i-no-vax-massimo-mazzucco
> 
> 
> 
> Amico mio credimi, hai le idee davvero confuse. Lascia perdere la perentorietà dei toni e le affermazioni assolute perché di casi personali se ne possono elencare a centinaia che testimoniano l'esatto contrario di quello che dici. Ti esorto a non trarre conclusioni assolute ma a mantenere sempre la mente fredda, lucida e aperta a qualsiasi dubbio (in fondo è quello che dovrebbe fare la vera scienza...). Poniti quante più domande possibili e così sarai sulla buona strada per trovare la verità che ci è negata in tutti i modi possibili su tutti i fronti. Ricorda che ci siamo evoluti per selezione e abbiamo sempre vissuto in compagnia dei virus. Chi muore per il Covid non è stato curato o curato male o aveva patologie pregresse o in itinere e quindi soggetto a selezione naturale. Guarda che non è un discorso cinico perché per me vale per chiunque, anche per me stesso ed i miei cari.


E' stato curato da lo stesso tipo di medico che avrebbero a disposizione gli italiane se venisse applicata la politica proposta a cui ho risposto, è stato curato con le stesse cure a cui è stata sottoposta la moglie che è guarita.

Ergo. Le cure sono un mero pagliativo, o l'organismo reagisce e lo sbatte fuori, oppure quello ti sbrana.

A meno che non si stia parlando di monoclonali o sieri alieni.

Parliamo d cure disponibili a qualsiasi medico di base nel caso fossero infettate centinaia di migliaia di persone come la politica del "non evitiamo l'infezione, curiamo la malattia" proporrebbe.

Ma tanto ormai, è impossibile ragionare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Sicuro.
> Chiuderanno chiaramente per quello, mica perché i vaccinati si contagiano esattamente come gli altri, e che dal momento che col green pass il governo ha dato via libera agli assembramenti (cosa dichiarata stupida dagli stessi virologi da cui pendete dalle labbra, Crisanti su tutti), è del tutto naturale che il numero di contagi sarà destinato a salire, con anche casi gravi tra vaccinati.
> Quello che però non avete capito, è che nel momento in cui otterrete il Green Pass e farete parte degli assembramenti, starete facendo esattamente il loro gioco. Non aspettano altro per trovare il pretesto per chiudere.*
> 
> ...



Parole al vento,sam.
Poi con la scusa del green pass,della doppia dose di vaccino fatta e il pensare di essere protetti al 100%,si abbasseranno gli accorgimenti e...sbammmm,si potrà comunque usare la scusa dei non vaccinati.
dannati no vax,è sempre colpa loro !

Tra l'altro fa sorridere sentire chi non sopporta più la mascherina al lavoro. 
Molti si sono vaccinati proprio per la "promessa" di poter gettar via la mascherina e invece,una volta vaccinati,la mascherina è rimasta tale e quale a prima


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Perchè non si è dato seguito alle cure con il plasma iperimmune...?
> Perchè De Donno è stato prima osteggiato fino allo stremo e poi... "suicidato"?
> Facciamocela ogni tanto quanche domanda...


Si sta dando seguito alle cure con il plasma iperimmune: sono attualmente in corso numerosi studi clinici condotti con metodo scientifico(che, ahinoi, stanno dando risultati contraddittori)e viene usato, ove possibile, come cura compassionevole.
La questione è che il plasma iperimmune non potrà MAI essere LA cura. Perché c'è un complotto? No, per semplicissime ragioni. Senza andare troppo nel tecnico:
1)per poter usare il plasma iperimmune devi avere guariti, e ne devi avere tanti. Il che significa che devi aver avuto anche tantissimi malati. E tutti noi ci auguriamo non succeda più.
2)non tutti i guariti daranno l'assenso alla donazione del plasma e non tutti i guariti possono fornire un plasma con una concentrazione immunoglobine neutralizzanti utile.
3)il plasma è un emoderivato, il che implica che debba esserci necessaria compatibilità tra chi dona il plasma e chi lo riceve(come per le donazioni di sangue).
4)non tutti i riceventi compatibili possono ricevere: alcuni di loro potrebbero non essere idonei a riceverli per vari motivi(allergie, ipersensibilità ecc).

Potrei andare avanti ancora, ma il discorso diventerebbe troppo lungo e già siamo parecchio OT. Penso bastino queste poche e semplici considerazioni per far capire che non ci sarà mai abbastanza plasma iperimmune. Del resto, in uno dei primi studi osservazionali, al quale anche De Donno aveva partecipato, nelle conclusioni viene scritto esplicitamente che, parallelamente alla sperimentazione del plasma iperimmune, si sarebbero dovuti condurre studi sugli anticorpi monoclonali(e, se dovessi scommettere dieci euro, li punterei più sulla vittoria per 8 a 0 del Liechtenstein contro la Germania che su una cura anti-COVID 19 valida nei prossimi sei mesi).


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> lui è il supervisore e il responsabile massimo di tutto, non è che si prende gli applausi quando ottiene un risultato positivo e poi le critiche no quando non raggiunge un obiettivo.
> se si prendono i dati dell'ISS ci sono delle evidenze chiare sopra una certa età ed erano quelli da convincere innanzitutto, è inutile che annacqui le statistiche buttando dentro i ragazzini e gli unversitari perchè l'obiettivo ad oggi non è raggiunto


Si ho capito ma non è certo lui che deve convincere le persone, lui era solo addetto all'organizzazione della vaccinazione dal punto di vista logistico e operativo. Non certo quello di convincere la gente a vaccinarsi.


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che le favole le state raccontando voi.
> Ma chi è che scoraggia la vaccinazione di massa ?
> 
> Per caso ci sono presidi di gente armata davanti ai cancelli dell'hub vaccinale ?
> ...


Se uno non vuole vaccinarsi è libero di non farlo, ma le dimostrazioni contro il vaccino e addirittura contro giornalisti e medici sono un'altra cosa. Sono azioni volte a convincere la popolazione che vaccinarsi è male, mettendo in pericolo chi ci crede e i direttamente anche tutti gli altri. Purtroppo vedo che anche in questo forum c'è qualcuno che ha questa idea e questo mi rattrista. Se uno non vuole mettere il casco in moto o le cinture in macchina lo faccia pure. Se vuole convincere altri che il casco o le cinture sono pericolose allora c'è qualcosa che non va. Anche se magari uno su un milione con le cinture ha avuto danni maggiori che se non le avesse avute. I morti di covid non sono un'invenzione. Sono 130 mila in Italia e 4 milioni e mezzo nel mondo. L'unica via è il vaccino. Altro che terapie a casa che salvano il 100% dei contagiati.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' stato curato da lo stesso tipo di medico che avrebbero a disposizione gli italiane se venisse applicata la politica proposta a cui ho risposto, è stato curato con le stesse cure a cui è stata sottoposta la moglie che è guarita.
> 
> Ergo. Le cure sono un mero pagliativo, o l'organismo reagisce e lo sbatte fuori, oppure quello ti sbrana.
> 
> ...


Io parlo di farmaci veri come il cortisone, l'Idrossiclorochina, l'eparina, gli antivirali, ecc. 
Io ti credo, però ti prego di credere pure me se ti doco che tutte le persone curate con questi farmaci tradizionali, che funzionano da decenni, sono guarite tutte ed a qualsiasi fascia di età.
Ovviamente mi dispiace molto per le morti di cui hai scritto.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto ci si arrende, alla fine la natura farà il suo corso, selezione naturale. Spiace ma è cosí.


La penso anche io, nessun obbligo, chi vuole farselo lo fa ad un certo punto chi non lo fa non se lo fa, poi alla fine deciderà la natura o la fortuna.


----------



## Victorss (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Io parlo di farmaci veri come il cortisone, l'Idrossiclorochina, l'eparina, gli antivirali, ecc.
> Io ti credo, però ti prego di credere pure me se ti doco che tutte le persone curate con questi farmaci tradizionali, che funzionano da decenni, sono guarite tutte ed a qualsiasi fascia di età.
> Ovviamente mi dispiace molto per le morti di cui hai scritto.


Le cure che descrivi funzionano solamente su determinate forme e in determinate circostanze, ovvero se l organismo reagisce già di suo. Contro le forme più aggressive non hanno assolutamente nessuna efficacia. Te lo posso garantire dato che lavoro in una casa di riposo e tra anziani e colleghi ho visto almeno un centinaio di malati di covid.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si sta dando seguito alle cure con il plasma iperimmune: sono attualmente in corso numerosi studi clinici condotti con metodo scientifico(che, ahinoi, stanno dando risultati contraddittori)e viene usato, ove possibile, come cura compassionevole.
> La questione è che il plasma iperimmune non potrà MAI essere LA cura. Perché c'è un complotto? No, per semplicissime ragioni. Senza andare troppo nel tecnico:
> 1)per poter usare il plasma iperimmune devi avere guariti, e ne devi avere tanti. Il che significa che devi aver avuto anche tantissimi malati. E tutti noi ci auguriamo non succeda più.
> 2)non tutti i guariti daranno l'assenso alla donazione del plasma e non tutti i guariti possono fornire un plasma con una concentrazione immunoglobine neutralizzanti utile.
> ...


Tu vinceresti la puntata sulle monoclonali non perchè queste sono più efficaci del plasma iperimmune, ma perchè sono prodotte da Bill Gates....
De Donno si era accorto che il plasmna dei vaccinati covid provoca "ADE" (Antibody-Dependent Enhancement). 
Ovviamente questo non si sarebbe dovuto sapere... 
Non aggiungo altro sull'argomento e lascio ad ogniuno le conclusioni.

Rispondo ai tuoi punti:
1) Di guariti da Covid ce ne sono tantissimi, molti di più di quanti sono i morti (che sono molti di meno di quelli dichiarati morti a causa del covid...). Basta considerare anche gli asintomatici come bacino utile e che sono la maggior paerte della popolazione.
2) questo mi pare un punto pretestuoso perchè per ogni malato che rappresenta una piccola percentuale della popolazione c'è di contro una grandissima percentuale di persone disposte a donare e comunque di gran lunga superiore ai malati. 
3) mi pare una questione superabilissima e non vedo ostative al riguardo. 
4) questi soggetti rientrano tra le categorie che non potrebbero neanche ricevere il siero genico, invece lo si inocula ugualmente in barba a tutti gli affetti avversi che ne derivano su queste persone "fragili" che poi sviluppano patologie croniche. 
Quanta prudenza ed attenzione per le cure alternative e quanta poca attenzione invece di fronte al siero salvifico benedetto...

Detto questo ti confermo che se il problema è la quantità disponibile di plasma iperimmune questo è un falso problema. 
Ma ovviamente il vero problema non è questo perchè questa è una terapia troppo democratica e soprattutto poco costosa e su cui Big Pharma non può far business. 
Però se si ragiona un pò e si dice una tale ovvietà si è complottisti..!



​


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Io parlo di farmaci veri come il cortisone, l'Idrossiclorochina, l'eparina, gli antivirali, ecc.
> Io ti credo, però ti prego di credere pure me se ti doco che tutte le persone curate con questi farmaci tradizionali, che funzionano da decenni, sono guarite tutte ed a qualsiasi fascia di età.
> Ovviamente mi dispiace molto per le morti di cui hai scritto.


Tranne l'idrossiclorichina (dannosa, altro che utile), i miei genitori hanno preso cortisone eparina e antivirali nella primissima fase del virus grazie ad un medico serio che li ha curati bene.
Ecco, nonostante la migliore cura, nulla li ha salvati da 3 settimane in ospedale. 
Se ti prende male, non c'è Remdesevir che tenga, non c'è cortisone, non c'è eparina: vai in ospedale e non è detto che torni.
Se ti vaccini, riduci questo rischio esponenzialmente.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Le cure che descrivi funzionano solamente su determinate forme e in determinate circostanze, ovvero se l organismo reagisce già di suo. Contro le forme più aggressive non hanno assolutamente nessuna efficacia. Te lo posso garantire dato che lavoro in una casa di riposo e tra anziani e colleghi ho visto almeno un centinaio di malati di covid.


Si certo sicuramente sono arrivati in ospedale dopo aver osservato il protocollo della vigilante attesa e tachipirina. 
Da che mondo e mondo quansiasi malattia ai primi sintomi si cura. 
Invece medici sono stati imbavagliati e minacciati pur di fare rispettare il criminoso protocollo di morte della vigilante attesa e tachipirina. Poi ovviamente assoluto divieto di autopsie sui defunti cremati in fretta e furia...


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Tu vinceresti la puntata sulle monoclonali non perchè queste sono più efficaci del plasma iperimmune, ma perchè sono prodotte da Bill Gates....
> De Donno si era accorto che il plasmna dei vaccinati covid provoca "ADE" (Antibody-Dependent Enhancement).
> Ovviamente questo non si sarebbe dovuto sapere...
> Non aggiungo altro sull'argomento e lascio ad ogniuno le conclusioni.
> ...


Complottista. Fascista. Disegna un pesce su di un foglio e vai in piazza a Bologna, fatti la tessera del PD e poi, forse, avrai il diritto di dire la tua.

Per tornare in-topic: ognuno ha le proprie ragioni per essere pro o contro, ma non si parla più delle fasce di età. *Continuiamo a far finta che il Covid sia uguale per tutti, vecchi, ragazzini, obesi*...Quando certi argomenti sono scomodi, si bypassano, tipo i 10 milioni a Gerard Lopez per rimanere in tema Milan


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Tu vinceresti la puntata sulle monoclonali non perchè queste sono più efficaci del plasma iperimmune, ma perchè sono prodotte da Bill Gates....
> De Donno si era accorto che il plasmna dei vaccinati covid provoca "ADE" (Antibody-Dependent Enhancement).
> Ovviamente questo non si sarebbe dovuto sapere...
> Non aggiungo altro sull'argomento e lascio ad ogniuno le conclusioni.
> ...


Perdonami, ma qui non è questione di ragionare. E' evidente che tu non abbia alcuna competenza in materia scientifica e medica. E ci sta, evidentemente hai fatto un altro percorso di formazione. Però non puoi pretendere di leggere qualche notizia a caso su internet e pensare di essere un Nobel per la Medicina.
Ribadisco quanto ho scritto in precedenza, che non sono cose che mi sia inventato io per avere il computer Microsoft nuovo, ma sono il frutto di anni e anni di consolidati studi scientifici. Poi oh, sei libero di credere ai complotti. Non mi interessa erudire la gente, era solo per chiacchierare.
Se un giorno riuscirai a confutare quanto ho scritto con studi condotti con metodo scientifico, potrai ambire a quel premio che pensi già ora di meritarti e io sarò in prima fila ad applaudirti.

PS: forse non mi son spiegato bene, io non punterei un euro sul fatto che entro sei mesi avremo una cura contro la COVID perché, in cinquant'anni, non siamo riusciti ancora a trovare una vera e propria cura contro la polmonite(questa è la principale manifestazione clinica della COVID). Ovviamente, su questo aspetto auspico di essere smentito a breve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sicuro.
> Chiuderanno chiaramente per quello, mica perché i vaccinati si contagiano esattamente come gli altri, e che dal momento che col green pass il governo ha dato via libera agli assembramenti (cosa dichiarata stupida dagli stessi virologi da cui pendete dalle labbra, Crisanti su tutti), è del tutto naturale che il numero di contagi sarà destinato a salire, con anche casi gravi tra vaccinati.
> Quello che però non avete capito, è che nel momento in cui otterrete il Green Pass e farete parte degli assembramenti, starete facendo esattamente il loro gioco. Non aspettano altro per trovare il pretesto per chiudere.
> 
> ...


sulla parte del vaccino non ti rispondo neanche perchè è inutile.
sulla parte politica ti dico che magari usassero un po' di più il manganello, ma parlo in generale, perchè non è che abbia capito molto delle tue teorie. dar troppa libertà agli ignoranti è controproducente per la società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I non vaccinati non sono per forza no vax, veramente non so più come scriverlo. Al di là dei dubbi più o meno leciti sul "siero", esistono tantissime zone in Italia nelle quali la vaccinazione procede a rilento, con un numero importante di over 50 che non ha ancora potuto fare il richiamo.
> 
> Detto questo, tolti i minorenni in Italia sono già state somministrate oltre 40 milioni di prime dosi su una popolazione di età maggiore di circa 50 milioni. Tolti i 20enni e 30enni che hanno rischi correlati alla malattia che rasentano lo 0%, i soggetti veramente in pericolo e non vaccinati sono una percentuale risibile. Basta fare 2 conti guardando i dati per capire che si parla di poche decine o centinaia di migliaia senza copertura vaccinale.
> 
> Se vale, come ci dicono da mesi, l'assioma che tale vaccino_ immunizza_ non ci dovrebbe essere quindi alcun pericolo di nuove chiusure in autunno,


quoto quasi tutto, a parte il poche centinaia di migliaia. scusa proprio qui si parla di 3,3M di over 50.
quindi non ho capito qualcosa del tuo discorso.......


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Parole al vento,sam.
> Poi con la scusa del green pass,della doppia dose di vaccino fatta e il pensare di essere protetti al 100%,si abbasseranno gli accorgimenti e...sbammmm,si potrà comunque usare la scusa dei non vaccinati.
> dannati no vax,è sempre colpa loro !
> 
> ...


io son vaccinato perchè ci tengo alla mia salute, le promesse dei politici non le ascolto nemmeno, figurati se ci credo!!

son d'accordo senza dubbio se chiuderanno qualcosa la colpa la si darà al 100% ai novax mentre la avranno solo al 70% (esempio). ovvio che aprendo tutto e con le temperature basse il virus diventa più cazzuto e qualche vaccinato la prenderà in ogni modo nel popò. come è noto il vaccino non funziona al 100%.

ma in quel che dici c'è anche il motivo per non vaccinasi? io non lo vedo. non ti vaccini per far un dispetto ai comunisti o per cosa? state troppo a dietro alla politica ed a internet raga, vi annebbia il cervello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si sta dando seguito alle cure con il plasma iperimmune: sono attualmente in corso numerosi studi clinici condotti con metodo scientifico(che, ahinoi, stanno dando risultati contraddittori)e viene usato, ove possibile, come cura compassionevole.
> La questione è che il plasma iperimmune non potrà MAI essere LA cura. Perché c'è un complotto? No, per semplicissime ragioni. Senza andare troppo nel tecnico:
> 1)per poter usare il plasma iperimmune devi avere guariti, e ne devi avere tanti. Il che significa che devi aver avuto anche tantissimi malati. E tutti noi ci auguriamo non succeda più.
> 2)non tutti i guariti daranno l'assenso alla donazione del plasma e non tutti i guariti possono fornire un plasma con una concentrazione immunoglobine neutralizzanti utile.
> ...


va be ma poi sono anni ormai che si parla di trovare la cura e di ampliare i reparti TI così siamo tranquilli e aprire tutto.
ma prevenire è un po' meglio che curare secondo me!!!

"ehi ciao cos'hai fatto di bello nel WE?"
"eh mi son fatto qualche giorno in TI, esperienza molto interessante!"
"wow anche io anche io voglio provare!!!!"


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Detto questo ti confermo che se il problema è la quantità disponibile di plasma iperimmune questo è un falso problema.
> Ma ovviamente il vero problema non è questo perchè questa è una terapia troppo democratica e soprattutto poco costosa e su cui Big Pharma non può far business.
> Però se si ragiona un pò e si dice una tale ovvietà si è complottisti..!


ma è ovvio che sia così come dici, ossia che indipendentemente dalle cure efficienti o meno gli convenga più vender dei vaccini.
detto questo, le cure per un motivo o per l'altro ora non ci sono ed inoltre preferisco prevenire piuttosto che curare.
il vaccino fa bene il suo lavoro, non perfettamente ma bene, quindi fallo senza rompere le balle no? (non tu in particolare  )
perchè chi comanda si inventa cazzate sul vaccino che fa morire o che non funziona? per dividere la gente e beccare dei voti e qui c'è un sacco di gente che c'è cascata in pieno. dice agli altri ma sono loro che si son fatti fregare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2021)

Intanto che si nicchia sui vaccini, il cantante 40enne in perfetta salute dei The Chameleonz è morto di covid.
Era un Novax convinto.
Tra qualche mese gli sarebbe nato un figlio.
Indovinate quali sono state le sue ultime parole? 
I soliti appelli al vaccino, "ho fatto una minchiata", "pensi sempre non ti possa capitare finchè non ti capita", "il fiato mozzo è una sensazione spaventosa" 

Se si fosse vaccinato, con ogni probabilità sarebbe ancora vivo.
Davvero vale la pena correre questo rischio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2021)

*@willcoyote85 e @Sam dateci un taglio.

Risolvete le vostre beghe in privato.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma in quel che dici c'è anche il motivo per non vaccinasi? io non lo vedo. non ti vaccini per far un dispetto ai comunisti o per cosa? state troppo a dietro alla politica ed a internet raga, vi annebbia il cervello.



Nessun dispetto a comunisti,fascisti,nazisti,marziani,non mi vaccino semplicemente per non fare un dispetto al mio corpo 
Ho già gli anticorpi,ho passato il covid in maniera asintomatica

E se qualcun altro,per i più disparati motivi,non vorrebbe farsi siringare,starò dalla sua parte e non da quella di chi vorrebbe usare il manganello per obbligare una persona contro la sua volontà.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che sia così come dici, ossia che indipendentemente dalle cure efficienti o meno gli convenga più vender dei vaccini.
> detto questo, le cure per un motivo o per l'altro ora non ci sono ed inoltre preferisco prevenire piuttosto che curare.
> il vaccino fa bene il suo lavoro, non perfettamente ma bene, quindi fallo senza rompere le balle no? (non tu in particolare  )
> perchè chi comanda si inventa cazzate sul vaccino che fa morire o che non funziona? per dividere la gente e beccare dei voti e qui c'è un sacco di gente che c'è cascata in pieno. dice agli altri ma sono loro che si son fatti fregare.


Si può anche concordare con te ma ripeto che bisogna parlare di fasce di età. A meno di 30 anni é legittimo "rompere le balle" per un vaccino NON SICURO AL 100% (che é un dato di fatto) per una malattia che ti accorgi di avere solo nel peggiore dei casi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si può anche concordare con te ma ripeto che bisogna parlare di fasce di età. A meno di 30 anni é legittimo "rompere le balle" per un vaccino NON SICURO AL 100% (che é un dato di fatto) per una malattia che ti accorgi di avere solo nel peggiore dei casi.


per me come ho detto decine di volte la cosa giusta sarebbe renderlo obbligatorio dai 50 in su.
sotto ai 50 consigliato perchè prendere il covid è una bella bega anche per i più giovani ma raramente è davvero pericoloso (quindi alla fine i rischi del covid quasi nulli sono simili a quelli del vaccino ossia ancor più nulli, numeri alla mano).


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se fai fare una Instagram Stories a Fedez dove si vaccina, la settimana seguente hai il 50% degli under20 vaccinati . La nuova generazione é super influenzabile grazie ai social, lo aveva capito Salvini alle elezioni e lo sta capendo il PD, che per risollevarsi dal 15% sta cercando in tutti i modi di crescere schiere di zecchette. A 30-60 anni si ha uno spirito critico e un'opinione propria, i 20enni di oggi hanno l'opinione di Fedez.


Sottovaluti i giovani/adolescenti. Mio figlio ha compiuto 12 anni a Luglio e la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto il giorno del suo compleanno è stato di prenotarli il vaccino...al mio perché non possiamo aspettare un pò che è meglio, mi ha risposto perché non ho nessuna intenzione di fare un altro anno in Dad e di non giocare un altro anno a basket...e sentendo gli altri genitori (compagni scuola e di basket) almeno 80% è stato così.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si può anche concordare con te ma ripeto che bisogna parlare di fasce di età. A meno di 30 anni é legittimo "rompere le balle" per un vaccino NON SICURO AL 100% (che é un dato di fatto) per una malattia che ti accorgi di avere solo nel peggiore dei casi.


Però quelli che mancano tra i vaccinati non sono gli under 30 ma la fascia tra i 30 ed i 60


----------



## numero 3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prendere a 1 miliardo di persone non vaccinate il Covid il covid e a 1 miliardo di persone il Vaccino.
> 
> Vediamo quanti subiscono danni gravi o morte in un caso o nell'altro.
> 
> Come quello che per non attraversare il ponte che ha lo 0,00007% di probailità di crollare attraversa il fiume cone Coccodrilli e Piranha.


Situazione che stiamo vivendo in tempo reale ...la tua è realtà non una ipotesi.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto che si nicchia sui vaccini, il cantante 40enne in perfetta salute dei The Chameleonz è morto di covid.
> Era un Novax convinto.
> Tra qualche mese gli sarebbe nato un figlio.
> Indovinate quali sono state le sue ultime parole?
> ...


Sua madre "he doesn't like taking paracetamol"... ma le cure? Questo era un vip previsto che se la cavava dato che in più interviste durante il ricovero aveva dichiarato che bisogna prendere il vaccino


----------



## numero 3 (2 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza certo che sarà obbligo pressocchè totale tra ottobre e novembre, quando avremo 80-90% di non vaccinati (che ricordo sono meno del 10% nella fascia più suscettibile 60+) in ospedale il governo si farà due conti e deciderà che si è stufato di giocare e si passa alla mano pesante.
> Basterebbe metterlo come requisito per lavorare e sono certo che in molti magicamente si "convincerebbero".
> Se non è stato fatto finora è perchè si confida nel buonsenso dei singoli, ma ripeto credo ci stiamo dirigendo verso l'obbligo (e a me personalmente non dispiace)


Sono un lavoratore che non vuole vaccinarsi, le motivazioni sono le solite e non voglio annoiarti, dico solo perché mi devono costringere a fare un vaccino che non mi immunizza e non mi rende un veicolo di infezione...
Per svuotare i magazzini delle migliaia di dosi che hanno comprato? Se vuoi fattele tu una 50a di dosi , fanne un po' anche per me e fammi lavorare gli ultimi anni tranquillo.


----------



## Viulento (2 Settembre 2021)

Si convinceranno presto.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono un lavoratore che non vuole vaccinarsi, le motivazioni sono le solite e non voglio annoiarti, dico solo perché mi devono costringere a fare un vaccino che non mi immunizza e non mi rende un veicolo di infezione...
> Per svuotare i magazzini delle migliaia di dosi che hanno comprato? Se vuoi fattele tu una 50a di dosi , fanne un po' anche per me e fammi lavorare gli ultimi anni tranquillo.



Prendo spunto.
Sfatiamo sta roba dei soldi, perché davvero non si può sentire.
Sul serio c'e qualcuno che crede uno stato si appecori per 2 miliardi di euro di vaccini?

Gli interessi grossi son mica quelli, sono altrove, eventualmente.
Quelle sono briciole.
Tanto piu che ormai son comprati.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1235



"Ma allora mi hanno sempre preso per il cùlò"
Coraggio Ragioniere Numero 3 !


----------



## Walker (2 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma qui non è questione di ragionare. E' evidente che tu non abbia alcuna competenza in materia scientifica e medica. E ci sta, evidentemente hai fatto un altro percorso di formazione. Però non puoi pretendere di leggere qualche notizia a caso su internet e pensare di essere un Nobel per la Medicina.
> Ribadisco quanto ho scritto in precedenza, che non sono cose che mi sia inventato io per avere il computer Microsoft nuovo, ma sono il frutto di anni e anni di consolidati studi scientifici. Poi oh, sei libero di credere ai complotti. Non mi interessa erudire la gente, era solo per chiacchierare.
> Se un giorno riuscirai a confutare quanto ho scritto con studi condotti con metodo scientifico, potrai ambire a quel premio che pensi già ora di meritarti e io sarò in prima fila ad applaudirti.
> 
> PS: forse non mi son spiegato bene, io non punterei un euro sul fatto che entro sei mesi avremo una cura contro la COVID perché, in cinquant'anni, non siamo riusciti ancora a trovare una vera e propria cura contro la polmonite(questa è la principale manifestazione clinica della COVID). Ovviamente, su questo aspetto auspico di essere smentito a breve.


Ciao sunburn, quando ti riferisci al fatto di non aver trovato ancora una cura specifica per la polmonite immagino ti riferissi a quella primaria di tipo virale...per chi ha almeno qualche conoscenza scientifica la distinzione tra polmoniti virali e batteriche è ben chiara,
così come le ben differenti possibilità terapeutiche...MA, per la nuova categoria umana creata dalla pandemia (quella degli ignoranti superinformati) siamo nel ginepraio devastante della disinformazione via web...e allora è peggio che andar di notte senza torcia...
Ciao


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto.
> Sfatiamo sta roba dei soldi, perché davvero non si può sentire.
> Sul serio c'e qualcuno che crede uno stato si appecori per 2 miliardi di euro di vaccini?
> 
> ...


Ai tempi di Renzi gente dello Stato Italiano in arabia saudita se ben ricordo, comunque un paese arabo, si prese a pugni per contendersi i rolex dati in dono dallo sceicco.

Ricordo pure una notizia recente di un prefetto ai domiciliari per 700, dicasi 700 euro di mazzetta.

Ormai gli uomini dello stato italiano si vendono pure per una ricarica di 10 euro al cellulare


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ciao sunburn, quando ti riferisci al fatto di non aver trovato ancora una cura specifica per la polmonite immagino ti riferissi a quella primaria di tipo virale...per chi ha almeno qualche conoscenza scientifica la distinzione tra polmoniti virali e batteriche è ben chiara,
> così come le ben differenti possibilità terapeutiche...MA, per la nuova categoria umana creata dalla pandemia (quella degli ignoranti superinformati) siamo nel ginepraio devastante della disinformazione via web...e allora è peggio che andar di notte senza torcia...
> Ciao


Ovviamente. Per le batteriche ci sono gli antibiotici, anche se non sempre si riesce a salvare il malcapitato. Poi, per alcuni soggetti fragili, è consigliata, per esempio, la vaccinazione anti-pneumococco.
Per quanto riguarda le virali, la maggior parte si risolve spontaneamente o, al più, con antibiotici contro infezioni batteriche secondarie.
Se la situazione non si risolve, non abbiamo particolari armi. Anche con l’ospedalizzazione possiamo solo aiutare l’organismo a combattere il virus(flebo, supporto alla respirazione ecc), ma non abbiamo strumenti che colpiscano direttamente il virus. Gli antivirali si somministrano in rarissimi casi perché il rapporto costi-benefici non è soddisfacente. Che è poi il motivo per il quale il paziente 1, prima dell’accertamento della positività a SARS-CoV-2, venne rimandato a casa: se non ci sono condizioni particolari, il ricovero è sostanzialmente inutile.

Per questi motivi mi sono sempre stupito di medici(!) che andavano in tv a dire di aver trovato la cura miracolosa. Purtroppo bisogna dire che una parte della disinformazione è stata fatta anche dagli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Walker (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Per le batteriche ci sono gli antibiotici, anche se non sempre si riesce a salvare il malcapitato. Poi, per alcuni soggetti fragili, è consigliata, per esempio, la vaccinazione anti-pneumococco.
> Per quanto riguarda le virali, la maggior parte si risolve spontaneamente o, al più, con antibiotici contro infezioni batteriche secondarie.
> Se la situazione non si risolve, non abbiamo particolari armi. Anche con l’ospedalizzazione possiamo solo aiutare l’organismo a combattere il virus(flebo, supporto alla respirazione ecc), ma non abbiamo strumenti che colpiscano direttamente il virus. Gli antivirali si somministrano in rarissimi casi perché il rapporto costi-benefici non è soddisfacente. Che è poi il motivo per il quale il paziente 1, prima dell’accertamento della positività a SARS-CoV-2, venne rimandato a casa: se non ci sono condizioni particolari, il ricovero è sostanzialmente inutile.
> 
> Per questi motivi mi sono sempre stupito di medici(!) che andavano in tv a dire di aver trovato la cura miracolosa. Purtroppo bisogna dire che una parte della disinformazione è stata fatta anche dagli addetti ai lavori.


Sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## Victorss (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Si certo sicuramente sono arrivati in ospedale dopo aver osservato il protocollo della vigilante attesa e tachipirina.
> Da che mondo e mondo quansiasi malattia ai primi sintomi si cura.
> Invece medici sono stati imbavagliati e minacciati pur di fare rispettare il criminoso protocollo di morte della vigilante attesa e tachipirina. Poi ovviamente assoluto divieto di autopsie sui defunti cremati in fretta e furia...


Gli ospiti in casa di riposo ci vivono e sono stati trasportati all ospedale alla comparsa del primo minuscolo sintomo. Idem i colleghi. Eppure la situazione era ingestibile.
Ad alcuni sono state somministrate dosi da cavallo di antivirali e altri farmaci, senza alcun effetto. Zero. 
Ma tanto ovviamente mi dirai che ste cose me le sto inventando mentre io faccia a faccia col virus ci sono stato tutti i giorni mentre gli altri si lamentavano di stare in casa al sicuro spaparanzati sul divano..


----------



## __king george__ (4 Settembre 2021)

comunque si va al ritmo di almeno 100mila vaccini (prima dose) al giorno..non so se sono tutti i giovani mancanti o qualcosa si sta muovendo anche verso gli scettici ma i vaccini non sono fermi

certo non sono i ritmi che preventivavano ma sono in aumento rispetto a un paio di settimane fa (mi sembra quantomeno)


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2021)

Per capire l'inadeguatezza di chi sta gestendo l'epidemia basta fare un confronto con Israele
9 milioni di abitanti, 8000 contagi al giorno, meno di 10 morti al giorno, 25% popolazione ebrei ortodossi che sono no vax, no mask e si assembramento.
Italia 60 milioni, 6000 contagi al giorno, 60 morti al giorno, 0,05% di no vax
Israele 7000 morti su un totale di un milione di contagiati.....con quella densità e lo zampino degli ebrei ortodossi.
Dovunque la si guardi c'è qualcosa che non va: o "Tachipirina e vigile attesa" sta facendo una strage o l'Italia neanche è in grado di monitorare la popolazione con i tamponi o entrambe le cose. Poi il piagnisteo sui no vax che pur essendo incapaci di fare una sola manifestazione (i tedeschi e francesi ne fanno a bizzeffe) convincerebbero milioni di persone...


----------

